# la residence normande



## levatino (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey there tuggers.

Scheduled to arrive soon and hoping someone can share:

French press or bring coffee filters? 
How much is the daily bread/croissant service?
What type of room stuffs, if any, (salt, pepper, sugar, detergents, etc.) should we expect?

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Jimster (Apr 8, 2013)

*Normandy*

Did you read the review of this TS on the review section of this site which was just done in June of last year?  Contact the reviewer and see if they will answer all your questions.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 9, 2013)

Please write a review of this TS when you get back.  We are planning to go there next year if we can get an exchange.


----------



## mav (Apr 9, 2013)

levatino said:


> Hey there tuggers.
> 
> Scheduled to arrive soon and hoping someone can share:
> 
> ...



    Try tripadvisor.com and see if they have any reviews.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 10, 2013)

*normandy*

I dont want to be a wet blanket before you even get there but read the reviews.  They give this resort a 2.5 out of 10.  Thats not real encouraging.
RCI tried to give me a resort in Bali which I fortunately found out on Trip Advisor that 
it had a severe bed bug problem.  I called and told them that this was unacceptable- find me a new resort at no additional cost and they did.   You might consider the same with this one based on those two reviews.


----------



## levatino (Apr 11, 2013)

Tremendous discrepancy between tug and tripadvisor reviews.   Tripadvisor's are more up to date and vary between 3 and 5 out of 5.

Tug review expresses comments on location of resort...  did you look at a map?

Full report upon return.  Resort immediately responds to questions via email.  fresh bread service between 1-1.20 euro a day.  Coffee filters (cone)  available at desk, 20 cents each.


----------



## mav (Apr 11, 2013)

My husband and I travel 6-8 months out of the year. We own a lot of timeshares weeks, BUT also use a TON of hotels! You can take tripadvisor reviews and also reviews on other booking sites very seriously! I do and are very thankful for hotel reviews! I have had MANY fantastic and happy stays at hotels thank you to reviews and checking before booking!


----------



## Jimster (Apr 11, 2013)

levatino said:


> Tremendous discrepancy between tug and tripadvisor reviews.   Tripadvisor's are more up to date and vary between 3 and 5 out of 5.
> 
> Tug review expresses comments on location of resort...  did you look at a map?
> 
> Full report upon return.  Resort immediately responds to questions via email.  fresh bread service between 1-1.20 euro a day.  Coffee filters (cone)  available at desk, 20 cents each.



Actually, I considered that resort last time I was in France so I am a bit familiar with it.  It is a bit far away from Bayeau which is the area near the American D-day beaches.  I didnt stay there because of the location and because I thought it was not the kind of accomodation I was looking for.  I think often peoples opinion and rating is based on what they are comparing it to.  People who own a top of the line Marriott would be aghast at that resort.  If compared to a more modest resort maybe it is more reasonable or perhaps even positive.  I do know it used to be a Diamond Resort so I thought it would be good, but the reviewer said that was not the case.   As a final consideration as to location, I took the train from Paris to Bayeau which made an easy connection with the hotel.  The connection with this resort by train would make it very difficult.  
I do hope you write a review especially given those reviews currently existing.  If you do decide you need to stay in Bayeau for a night or a few days, I think the Hotel Churchill would be a reasonable choice.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 11, 2013)

levatino said:


> Tremendous discrepancy between tug and tripadvisor reviews.   Tripadvisor's are more up to date and vary between 3 and 5 out of 5.
> 
> Tug review expresses comments on location of resort...  did you look at a map?
> 
> Full report upon return.  Resort immediately responds to questions via email.  fresh bread service between 1-1.20 euro a day.  Coffee filters (cone)  available at desk, 20 cents each.



Here is another thought based on my experiences.  If the reviews on Trip Advisor and Tug are so very desparate, it may be because the rental units are different from the TS units.  I know many resorts give TS exchangers different units from those paying rents.  Id also look at the types of complaints the Tug reviews have to see if they would be of the kind that would be universal.  Certainly the location would be one of them.


----------



## levatino (Apr 11, 2013)

The hotel units are under a different name, Le Manoir Des Deux Amants, and those units are reviewed higher.  I am planning to take a normandy landing tour from the Caen memorial museum.  I am not overly concerned about driving...  I have done plenty of driving around Normandy.

I will post a review after my return.  We have 2 one bedroom units, so I will have more than one unit to give feedback on.  If you saw our Iitinerary you would think us crazy, but hey, I have a 13 year old nephew to introduce to France.  

Paul


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Actually, I considered that resort last time I was in France so I am a bit familiar with it.  It is a bit far away from Bayeau which is the area near the American D-day beaches.  I didnt stay there because of the location and because I thought it was not the kind of accomodation I was looking for.  I think often peoples opinion and rating is based on what they are comparing it to.  People who own a top of the line Marriott would be aghast at that resort.  If compared to a more modest resort maybe it is more reasonable or perhaps even positive.  I do know it used to be a Diamond Resort so I thought it would be good, but the reviewer said that was not the case.   As a final consideration as to location, I took the train from Paris to Bayeau which made an easy connection with the hotel.  The connection with this resort by train would make it very difficult.
> I do hope you write a review especially given those reviews currently existing.  If you do decide you need to stay in Bayeau for a night or a few days, I think the Hotel Churchill would be a reasonable choice.





  Absolutely agree with visting Bayeux and staying at the Churchill. I did this almost two years ago and say that it was perfect. One word, though, "Victory Tours" was not that good. That is a tour operator for the Normandy Beach invasion sites and U.S. cemetary. Those were very moving and memorable, but please, select another tour operator like Overlord.


----------



## levatino (May 7, 2013)

Stayed at La Residence Normande in mid April (4/13/2013 through 4/20) through RCI exchange.  A relaxing location in the quiet Normandy countryside.  First about the units.  We had two units--I believe numbered 10 & 13.  We were told unit 13 is the only one bedroom unit on one floor (and ground level, btw).  My father took this unit, as he is 80, and I wanted to ensure he did not slip going down the stairs to use the bathroom during the night.  With all other one bedroom units the bedroom and living room are on an upper floor (with a steep staircase), while the kitchen & bathroom are on the lower level.

My father stayed in one unit by himself--a more than adequate sized one bedroom, with well equipped bathroom (full tub), kitchen and separate living room with pull out sofa. He had a small patio with a table and four chairs outside the living room door. I stayed with my partner and nephew in the two-level, one bedroom unit (kitchen & bathroom on ground level, one bedroom and living room on upper level).  It would be awkward to have the living area upstairs, with the kitchen downstairs if we were there on a lounging holiday, but we were here to see the sights and didn't spend much time lounging around the unit, so it worked fine for us.  Plus, the living room had a door and served as my nephew's bedroom, so it was all good.  Dad's room had a full oven & stove top.  Ours had a stove top and microwave.  No dishwasher in either unit.  No air conditioning, which I think is common in this area of France.

On site laundry and drying facilities are free, and not in the unit. The reception area sells routine food items (eggs, milk, coffee filters, etc) plus other supplies (laundry detergent) at EXTREMELY reasonable resort rates (.02 cents per coffee filter, .90 cents for a quart of milk!!!).  Very welcome in a pinch.  Coffee maker in rooms takes cone sized filters, btw.  1 Euro fresh baguette, croissants offered (if you order the previous day) and slightly more for cinnamon raisin bread.  We had the croissants and they were wonderful.

There is an offshoot of the Seine that runs directly in front of the resort, and a foot bridge over onto an island where the resort maintains its outdoor pool (closed in mid April).  Walking the grounds and island was a welcome, relaxing treat.  expect to see beavers, swans and ducks.  The grounds and facilities seemed mostly well maintained, but don't expect Starwood/Mariott/Hilton upkeep.  The resort shows some age, but is overall in quite decent shape, in my opinion.  Some recent refurbishment work is showcased in before/after pictures at the front desk.

Staff was welcoming and French (as in don't expect fake/forced American style welcome/service.... "Its a glorious day at La Residence Normande, how may we help you, Mr. Levatino!"   However, they answered questions professionally (though reserved by American standards--alas, you are in France) and ably.  The on-site pool and Jacuzzi was clean (though small), and in shoulder season was not overly used, however in high season the facilities must be tight, I would imagine.  There is a game room on site, that had a wii, pool table, and other games--all for a fee I believe.  Internet was reasonably priced for the week, though don't expect blazing speeds for streaming video.  No unknown fees were charged to us.

During all previsit email exchanges the staff responded promptly and professionally.  

We did many day trips and used the resort as hub.  We loved the Caen memorial war museum and the guided tour of the d-day beaches (booked online).  We saw Hanfleur, Chateau Gailliard, Rouen, and drove the Alabaster coast and villages including Etretat.  Another day we saw Mont Sant Michel.  Expect to drive if you come here and want to see the sights!  You are in the Normandy countryside.  You can take the train, if you so desire (the station is in nearby Val-de-Reuil), however a car is probably your best bet.    Sites are located between 40 minutes (Rouen, Chateau Gaillard) to 3 hours (Mont Saint Michel).

The resort has a code protected gate to keep unwanteds out.  The resort felt safe and secure.  Few resort activities on site, and we did not have occasion to frequent the next door restaurant.  We did go to Jules et Jim in nearby Ande' and the food was good.  I think that was my biggest frustration--very few classic french dining options in the immediate vicinity made it a bit of a culinary let-down.

It was quiet and well liked by me.  I would welcome more quality, nearby dining options though.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 8, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Actually, I considered that resort last time I was in France so I am a bit familiar with it.  It is a bit far away from Bayeau which is the area near the American D-day beaches.  I didnt stay there because of the location and because I thought it was not the kind of accomodation I was looking for.  I think often peoples opinion and rating is based on what they are comparing it to.  People who own a top of the line Marriott would be aghast at that resort.  If compared to a more modest resort maybe it is more reasonable or perhaps even positive.  I do know it used to be a Diamond Resort so I thought it would be good, but the reviewer said that was not the case.   As a final consideration as to location, I took the train from Paris to Bayeau which made an easy connection with the hotel.  The connection with this resort by train would make it very difficult.
> I do hope you write a review especially given those reviews currently existing.  If you do decide you need to stay in Bayeau for a night or a few days, I think the Hotel Churchill would be a reasonable choice.




At the risk of repeating myself, I just want to second Jimster's recommendation:

  I have stayed at the Churchill and loved it. A great choice. Wonderful owners, a decent breakfast ( 10 euros) with a great location. There's a laundromat a few blocks away. The owners opened a new hotel adjacent to the Churchill. It is called "Lara". Bayeux is a great old city that, due to its location, was spared much of the damage from the Normandy Invasion. You can walk from the train station to the Churchill as long as you have rolling luggage or travel lightly. 
  I do not suggest Roel's Victory Tours, though. Try another tour operator if you're considering a trip to the invasion sites.


-


----------



## scotlass (May 8, 2013)

This is great information Levatino.  Can you tell me how long it took you to get the RCI exchange?  We also need two units, one two-bedroom, and I have put in an ongoing search for May of 2014.


----------



## levatino (May 8, 2013)

scotlass said:


> This is great information Levatino.  Can you tell me how long it took you to get the RCI exchange?  We also need two units, one two-bedroom, and I have put in an ongoing search for May of 2014.



I found both units online, without an ongoing search.  The second unit showed up about a month before our trip.


----------

